# Flying solo with two kids and two carseats



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I am flying to California from Houston TX in a couple of weeks.

My kids are 2 and a half and almost 1 year old.

I know I will need to take the two carseats with me as I am not going to be on in a rental carseat. We have Britax Marathons.

I have been reading online and found a couple comments saying that they are too big to fit in standard airplanes. We are going Continental Economy, but if they wont fit I can get Business Class if necessary... I just would prefer to not dish out the extra money if I dont have to.

Also any tips on not having this be a complete and total terror for the three of us? We will be gone for 5 days so I need clothes, toys, diapers, and the two car seats.


----------



## MissyLissa (Feb 18, 2008)

I just found out about these a couple days ago: https://www.kidsflysafe.com/ It's a harness that fits onto the airplane seat so you don't need your carseat. I've heard you can rent them, but I couldn't find any information about that on their website. Also, in case you didn't know, most airports will let you bring an escort back to the gate with you (and have an escort meet you on the other end at the gate) if you are traveling alone with small children. You just have to get them a pass from the ticket counter of the airline you are flying! My mom and my husband just did this on both ends of my flight earlier this week.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks for that link mama. except i already have to carry the car seats with me because we are going to be in cars in Los Angeles, and I dont think that my 1 year old would really be safe in one of those.


----------



## mom2keira (May 14, 2007)

I saw those kids fly safe things yesterday too! you can rent them from people on e-bay and they are considered as safe as a car seat. You can then check your carseats- but not sure how you'd feel about the getting banged/tossed in baggage? otherwise I think that getting an escort is a great idea- also call the airline about seeing if the carseats will fit- they should have that info.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i am not going to check them with the luggage, i am NOT ok with that. i might look into those harnesses for my oldest though.







THank you.

The escort is a GREAT idea. thanks to both mamas for the suggestion.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have seen a set of wheels you can strap onto the car seat to make getting it through the airport easier. I think a child can even sit in it while you wheel it around. I know One Step Ahead sells them. Otherwise, I'd bring a stroller and put at least one of the car seats on the stroller. I'd check EVERYTHING you possibly can and just bring a small bag as your carryon and possibly have your older child wear a small backpack of toys/snacks if necessary.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i considered bringing a stroller but um.. we dont have one anymore. we really dont use them. now i wish we hadnt gotten rid of ours.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I would gate check the car seat for the older child and use the harness on the plane so you are only caring one carseat on the plane. Check everything you possibly can. Get one of those small carts to carry the strollers through the airport, you don't have a connection do you?


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Eman'smom you are right. THe more I think about it the more I think that the harness might be ok for my daughter. She is definately old enough. I dont like her FF but I guess this will do... that way there are just one carseat on the plane. But I am not ok with checking the carseat with our luggage. I do not think that it is acceptable for me.

We do not have connections thankfully.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, you are right to not check your carseats.

My suggestion would be to get a GoGoKidz Travelmate for your first carseat and oldest LO to ride in. Then get a much cheaper luggage rack thingy with wheels from Target for carseat #2. Wear your youngest in a sling. Push your LO in the GoGo Kidz, pull the second carseat and have your bag on your shoulder (or back, depending on where you wear your LO.)


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
i might look into those harnesses for my oldest though.

One thing I wanted to mention, is that since the harness relies on the plane lap belt which is easily opened, your child needs to be mature/trustworthy enough to not unbuckle it. I used the CARES harness a few months ago (going to a wedding in a city where we wouldn't have a car, just using subway) and I had to fight with DS the entire time about keeping it fastened. I prefer having the carseat since DS can not unlatch it himself at all. But that depends on the child.

I flew Continental last week with a Boulevard and had no trouble fitting it (RFing) but it will not roll down the aisle on the Gogokidz, you have to lift it over the seats and carry it down.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

I was going to suggest you pick up two smaller/lighter carseats for travel purposes but now I see you don't have a stroller. GET YOURSELF A STROLLER. Beg borrow or steal one if you must. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3096361 This sit-n-stand wouldn't break the bank and it's got a ton of storage space.

So, you'll check everything you can and have 2 carseats, one stroller, one backpack, one diaper bag & 2 kids to get through the airport. (I've never been able to fit everything for both kids in one carryon.) Backpack on your back, diaper bag in stroller, kids in stroller, carseats strapped onto foldable luggage rack. Push the stroller with one hand and pull the luggage rack with the other. Security will be tricky but you'll just have to ask for a lot of help and ignore anyone getting huffy with you. When you get to the gate, get your gatecheck tag for the stroller and make sure they know you need to get on first. IME airline staff have been very helpful with getting kids and stuff down the aisle and into seats.

I would try to get both seats on the plane, much more comfortable for the kids.

Good luck with it, it's really not that bad! I did Raleigh to CA with a change in Phoenix by myself and 2 kids and it was tiring but definitely not as tough as I was expecting.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

no help with the carseat issue, but just want to say that I've never had any problem with taking a guest to the gate with me.
That way you can board early to set up the seats while the guest plays with the children at the gate.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Since you don't have a stroller I would try to swing the gogo baby kidz if you can. Also you CAN get help to escort you to the gate. When you go to check in have your DH with you and ask for a companion pass. That way he will be able to go through security all the way to the gate and help you. You'll have to get on the plane yourself (he can't go down the jetway) but the flight attendants can help you once you get down the jetway. Then on the way home have a relative/friend do the same. I did it with DD last year, I can't imagine they would deny that help to someone with two tiny kids. Get a big backpack to fit all your carryon stuff in and use both hands for the gogo kids.
Good Luck!


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

I've flown alone with three small children. I've only taken one car seat (my mom kept one at her house).

As a Flight Attendant, and also on my many flights since, I have seen Marathons used MANY times on board. No problem there...

Good for you for NOT checking the car seats. After 13 years with the airlines, I _know_ how they treat luggage. You definitely don't want your car seats treated this way.

Skip the overpriced GogoKidz. It only holds one car seat. I did fine with a metal luggage cart. Something like this:
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/22...RT_LC_002.html

Use a bungee cord or two and figure out at home how to balance both on it. Better to spend your money on something that could serve other purposes besides carting car seats through airports. A metal luggage cart can be used years later (moves, travel, etc.) long after your children are out of car seats. I've had mine 20 years.

I do NOT recommend a stroller. For two car seats, I don't know how that would work. I think the luggage cart would be less bulky and more useful.

There is a contraption that makes a car seat into a backpack. This might also work for you. At least you could swap it from the cart to your back if necessary.

You could gate-check one car seat and use a rented CARES harness for your older child. Better than checking it in as luggage.

Here, the international community often "share" seats. We know that these seats are in good condition, haven't been in an accident, etc. For example, one couple had a smaller second seat and swapped it for the Marathon another family usually used. The other family travelled to the States with the smaller seat.

Another option, getting a Scenera or similar for your younger one. A smaller, lighter seat might be also work if borrowing is not possible.

I have more tips in this article;
http://flyingwithchildren1.blogspot.com
A whole section on security but I also make two trips once on the plane. I take the kids to the seats with the diaper bag, backpack,etc. I leave the seat at the door and tell the F/A that I'll be back. Half the time, someeone will be following me with my car seat.

By the way, don't ask for a "companion pass". This is a standby ticket for airline employees. Don't confuse them with this term. You want a "Gate Pass" which allows one person to come with you to the gate. No, not all airports have these but try to find out if where you're flying out of will. I've never managed it but I fly internationally.

Also, make sure you have a good baby carrier which can be used for BOTH children.

I took a largish backpack and one small diaper bag.

hth!


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

DH made his own version of the go go kidz travelmate for our trip to Jamaica. Bunjee cord with two hooks on the end. You attach to the car seat and rollable suitcase. He got the cord from kmart in the camping section. DH says if you are interested in seeing how it's done we can take some photos for you. The travel mate was expensive for us and the reviews were not the best.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbailey* 
DH made his own version of the go go kidz travelmate for our trip to Jamaica. Bunjee cord with two hooks on the end. You attach to the car seat and rollable suitcase. He got the cord from kmart in the camping section. DH says if you are interested in seeing how it's done we can take some photos for you. The travel mate was expensive for us and the reviews were not the best.

ohh picture would be great thank you!!! tell your DH I appreciate the pics greatly.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I got one of the $15 luggage carts from Walmart. The LATCH clips on the Marathon snap directly onto the frame, so I put one MA on like that, then the other car seat flipped over on top of it. You can pile diaper bags and stuff on top of that, and between the seats. Then I slung one kiddo and had the other walk. It worked great for us


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

According to seatguru.com, it looks like the narrowest seats on a Continental flight are 17.2 inches. We just flew Southwest a few weeks ago with our Marathon, which we installed rear facing, and Southwest's seats are 17 inches wide.

Get seat belt extenders from the flight attendants, and the car seat shouldn't be difficult to install. A bigger problem might be carrying them through the airport. If you can bring a friend or family member along, see about getting them a gate pass-this often depends on the attitude of the gate agent. You've gotten some good suggestions about that though...I don't think I have any better ones.


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

we used the CARES system. it worked, but if your children are on the smaller, leaner side like mine is, they can wiggle out pretty easily. still, much easier than a car seat and she could NOT kick the seat in front of her. this is a huge problem w car seats.

in terms of making it less of a nightmare...one word: stickers. they saved us on a long, bumpy flight back to california. we went to party city and got a ton of sheets and an elmo coloring book. we also got sticker books, new reading books and elmo/sesame street activity cards. DD is almost 22 months and it REALLY helped.

also, i would only pack the bare minimum of diapers for the flight, then buy some when you arrive. i tend to overpack and trying to go lean and mean really made moving around easier for us.

we used the stroller for DD and then for transporting carry on. it saved us, but again, we only have one child. do you have an Ergo? i wish i had taken mine b/c the pittsburgh airport is huge and my baby was asleep in my arms.

also, sippies and snacks. we got organic bunnies and organic lollipops from whole foods, saved only for take off and landing. this prevented pressure in the ears and made it much easier for DD. also packed grapes, o's, and raisins. she wanted no part of her rice milk, oddly enough.

we also got colorful window decals that stuck on the window and DVD player, and entertained our DD for at least a half hour (years in baby time as we all know!)

are you nursing? when she was 10 months old, i had her on my lap and nursed. it was cake then...not so much now.

those plane aisles are really narrow. the less you need to haul through there, the better. generally speaking, i was really nice and the crew and other passengers appreciated it. you'll probably get a lot of help based on the good will of others just by being sweet.

best of luck - traveling with any babe is a challenge.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaG* 

Get seat belt extenders from the flight attendants, and the car seat shouldn't be difficult to install.









:

The seat belt extender is a necessity. I had no idea about it and installed my seat without it. At the end of the flight I couldn't get the seat out and neither could the airline employees. They ended up taking the airplane seat apart! I later found out that that could have been avoided with a seatbelt extender.

Also, I have the CARES. I was somewhat disappointed with it. My son was just 3 when we used it. It was impossible to maintain a good fit, the recommended fit in the manual. The lap belt was pulled up by the harness. It kept riding up to his stomach. I still think it improved his safety over sitting in the seat without it-definitely. But, needless to say, a carseat would have been much more comfortable. I am ambivalent whether I would use it again if in the exact same situation. I don't know.

Now he is bigger so I think it would be a better fit as they get older. Maybe if he had been taller and fit in the seat better it wouldn't have been a problem. He is almost 5 now and I think it might work a lot better now but the thing is not approved over 4 years old. I think they need to change this. My son is still under the weight limit. Also, if they could increase the weight limit, I think it would be good for kids up to 6.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

the advantage of the gogo baby kidz is that you can strap the kids in the seats and wheel THEM through the airport. You can't do that with a luggage cart. We don't have them ourselves, BUT I did see a family with twins do just that on our flight to and from Seattle with a pair of Marathons. It worked wonderfully for them. I would say the kids were about 2.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
the advantage of the gogo baby kidz is that you can strap the kids in the seats and wheel THEM through the airport. You can't do that with a luggage cart. We don't have them ourselves, BUT I did see a family with twins do just that on our flight to and from Seattle with a pair of Marathons. It worked wonderfully for them. I would say the kids were about 2.

Not true! My toddler was very happy riding in the seat through the airport. It was perfect since I then didn't need a stroller.

You definitely don't need the Gogokidz to do this!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
the advantage of the gogo baby kidz is that you can strap the kids in the seats and wheel THEM through the airport. *You can't do that with a luggage cart.* .

Yes you certainly can


----------

